# Ottawa Citizen to begin Twitter memorial to Canada's war dead



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2011)

Remembering the names of Canadian Forces members killed in the line of duty, every hour at 11 minutes past the hour. 


A computer algorithm will select at random each name from an electronic scroll of military dead and post it to Twitter. It will take more than 13 years to tweet all the names, finishing sometime in late June 2025, depending on the number of new entries added to the list. 

As Twitter allows updates of only 140 characters, each listing will offer only brief detail of the life lost - name, rank, unit, age, and date and location of death, where it is known. 


http://twitter.com/#!/WeAreTheDead


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2011)

I think the projection on the War Memorial in Ottawa was a much better idea.   :2c:


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think the projection on the War Memorial in Ottawa was a much better idea.   :2c:




So did I, it was a moving experience.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2011)

On the other hand, how many people read the books of remembrance?  If this serves to bring the names out into the public eye and discussion and reflection, then it's a success.


----------



## gun runner (9 Nov 2011)

Considering the volume of history taught about our involvment in past conflict in the school systems, IMO this will put a little bit of our past into our daily lives for all to see/read. I think it is unique and outside of the box thinking.


----------

